# trigano bikerack



## KRO (Feb 27, 2006)

hi, i would like to fit a 2 bike rack to my trigano and just wondered if anyone can tell me what they have fitted to theirs, i quite like the look of the omnistor rack, what are your views................


----------



## KRO (Feb 27, 2006)

doesn't anyone have one fitted

:?: :?:


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Bike Rack*

HI,
I had a bike rack fitted by Brownhills before I took delivery of the van. Its a Fiamma and can carry two bikes. It is attached to the drivers side rear door. I wanted a three bike rack but was advised not to due to the weight of the bikes on the door possibly overloading the door .I haven`t used it yet so can`t comment on its capabilities.If it was possible to have a rack that is completely removable when not in use then I think in hindsight that would be my preference.Cheers....Haggler


----------



## KRO (Feb 27, 2006)

hi haggler, could you possibly tell me what model the fiamma rack is that you have fitted please.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm a fan of using a towball for fixing things.

For general purpose use I like the Brompton folding bike stored inside, or in a lockable rear box:
http://www.auto-boxcarrier.co.uk/acatalog/Maxi_carrier.html

For more significant biking, then we hang our non-folding bikes on:
http://www.pendle-bike.co.uk/nulldet.asp?Rack=Tow Bar Rack

For a scooter (still mulling this):
http://www.watling-towbars.co.uk/mobike.html

Dave


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi KRO

we had a two bike rack fitted to the rear of our van. Goes on one door so you can still get in the back with bikes on. Looks OK but I haven't used it as we have four bikes to accommodate. I've still got a bit of it attached to the van but the rest is just sitting in the back yard anodizing! If you are interested you can have it, provided I can get the other bit off the van without damage: PM me.

Dave that Pendle carry looks OK, how do you find it copes with sloping top tubes or would it be suitable for smaller frames (kids)? I was looking at the Thule one here , the only thing I dislike is it's low down but that might be an advantage compared to the current acrobatics to load up mine, though I am pretty slick at it now thanks to creating a little reminder manual of photos showing positioning of bikes and arms: It's amazing how quickly you forget!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pendle do a similar low-rack one, with attachments for children's bikes if needed:
http://www.pendle-bike.co.uk/Nulldet.asp?Rack=Wheel Support Rack

We went with high support bars because we used to tow a caravan. You could tow with two bikes on the rack and two stored inside the caravan on a different rack. When solo, all 4 bikes would fit on the high bars. We used pipe insulation tubing and webbing tie-down straps to create a solid mass. Unlike those who clearly skimped on the M3 yesterday - we saw a bike with crumpled wheel on the central reservation, half a mile further a chap looking downcast walking back towards it, and another half-mile a wife looking equally fed up leaning against a Discovery with just a single bike left on the rack.

Both of our boys bikes had sloping tubes, but not as severe as they can be.

Dave


----------



## KRO (Feb 27, 2006)

Dangler said:


> Hi KRO
> 
> we had a two bike rack fitted to the rear of our van. Goes on one door so you can still get in the back with bikes on. Looks OK but I haven't used it as we have four bikes to accommodate. I've still got a bit of it attached to the van but the rest is just sitting in the back yard anodizing! If you are interested you can have it, provided I can get the other bit off the van without damage: PM me.
> 
> Dave that Pendle carry looks OK, how do you find it copes with sloping top tubes or would it be suitable for smaller frames (kids)? I was looking at the Thule one here , the only thing I dislike is it's low down but that might be an advantage compared to the current acrobatics to load up mine, though I am pretty slick at it now thanks to creating a little reminder manual of photos showing positioning of bikes and arms: It's amazing how quickly you forget!


i have pm'd you dangler, many thanks.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I have a Fiamma back box and a towball fitted bike rack made by Thule. Google Thule for details of their products. Fantastic quality and free spares for life.


----------



## 98667 (Apr 14, 2006)

*rack*

mine came with one fitted to the rear driver door. Carriws 2 bikes


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if you have sorted your bike rack now, just in case you may want to consider this one, Fiamma DJ bike rack twin rear doors / no drilling.

I have one fitted to my Peugeot and it is excellent, two adult bikes no problem. Very secure and very easy to use, allows you access to the back.

I had this fitted as part of the deal when I bought my van, but the price they would charge is in the link below, I'm sure you could source one cheaper.

The thing about this rack is you do not need to drill holes in the doors, also according to the dealer it is better than the bolted on rack as the weight is more evenly spread because it fits using side bars that fit over the edges of the door.

Sorry cannot find pictures of one.

On the link,

Click drop down box select bike racks, then look about half way down for the model I stated.

http://www.westcountry-motorhomes.co.uk/accessories.asp

MHS....Rob


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Fiamma one is just what we've been looking for as a bit reluctant to start drilling on the van.
There's a picture here bike rack

And of course you can keep it when you sell the van.
Jules


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*tribute bike rack*

Hi.. we have a fiamma DJ200 fitted. Fits on the offside (right) hand door. Allows us to open the doors without taking off the bikes. We can also us it to carry other goods and will fit a Fiamma ( or other) back box.. I was relectant to pay the price at first but now proved a good buy. Plus as stated in another reply, can always be removed and sold seperate..


----------



## KRO (Feb 27, 2006)

hi tonka, so is your rack actually drilled and fixed to the rear door or is it a clip on and off jobby ??


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

HI Keith

as per PM mine won't do you in the end but here's some picture of it to help you decide on suitability of this type.


----------



## KRO (Feb 27, 2006)

tim you have a pm..................


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Not sure if you have sorted your bike rack now, just in case you may want to consider this one, Fiamma DJ bike rack twin rear doors / no drilling.
> 
> I have one fitted to my Peugeot and it is excellent, two adult bikes no problem. Very secure and very easy to use, allows you access to the back.
> 
> ...


Rob,
I'm interested in this rack for my van. I've just received the Fiamma catalogue and it says 'no drilling EXCEPT for the security screws'
Do these actually go into the door? Also ours is a 1999 Peugot Boxer and the catalogue states for 2000 onwards, what age of vehicle is yours on?
I'ved emailed fiamma but had no responce so thought I'd try on here
Thanks
Jules


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

KRO said:


> hi tonka, so is your rack actually drilled and fixed to the rear door or is it a clip on and off jobby ??


It is held by 2 bars that go across the door, they tighten up against the ends. It does state to drill one of the brackets through the door, but as yet i havent done that... Take a few mins to take off if we ever need to.. Will try and do a pic and download later...

After a 3 week trip to spain have now decided to get the ladder for the nearside door and fit a top box as well for some extra storage..


----------



## KRO (Feb 27, 2006)

hi tonka, sounds like you're gonna be parting with a few quid then, but i'm sure it will be well worth it, especially for the longer trips.
no need to worry about piccy's of the rack for me thanks, i saw one today when i took my van in for it's first hab service, it was fitted to another fiat ducato and looked really nice..........................


----------

